# Easiest PLLs



## kid who cubes (Feb 4, 2017)

Okay, i created this thread to find the easiest Plls.
I want to find the easiest algs to learn which takes no time at all.
For example i found this T-perm:
Its simply just:
1. Sexy move
2. Sledge-hammer
3.Sledge-hammer
4. Put F2L pair back in
5. U'


All algs posted here have to be at least as easy as that
They need to have broken down algs 
they need to have triggers
Number of moves doesn't matter at all 
We are looking for easy algs( not fast ones)
Each alg must have a name (e.g Ua,Ub,T) 
Thanks alot once ive got all the algs i will be making g a website dedicated to all these easy algs.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 4, 2017)

N perm: r' D r U2 repeated 5 times( opposite works for other n perm)
But to make this clear, it is not a good idea to try to learn easy plls as when you get faster you will probably want to waste time learning better algorithms instead of learning I'll or even zbll


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 4, 2017)

What exactly do you want "easy" PLLs for? Learning PLL properly isn't that hard if you just drill the algs into your muscle memory.

Anyway, you can use the same idea to get a Y perm (F R' F' R) (U R U' R') (R' U' R U) (R B' R' B) U, and you can use combinations of Y perms and T perms to solve _any_ PLL, albeit very inefficiently.

U perm: (Y perm) U (Y perm)
Z perm: (Y perm) U2 (Y perm)
H perm: (T perm) U (T perm) U2 (T perm) U (T perm)
A perm: (T perm) U (T perm)
F perm: (T perm) U (T perm) U2 (T perm)
G perm: (Y perm) (T perm) U2 (Y perm)
J perm: (Y perm) (T perm)
R perm: (Y perm) U (T perm)
E perm: (T perm) U2 (T perm)
N perm: (T perm) U (T perm) U' (T perm)
V perm: (Y perm) U (Y perm) U2 (Y perm)

Less whimsically:

H perm: (L R U2 L' R') y (L' R' U2 L R)
N perm: (R U' L U2 R' U L')2
G perm: (L' R' U2 L R) y (R U' L U2 R' U L')
J perm: (R U' L U2 R' U L') (L R U2 L' R')

Do these count as "easy"? If you look at what each parenthesised part does, it's just switching two opposite F2L pairs and affecting the U layer in different ways. The different combinations give you a few different PLLs (H, N, Ga, Gb, Gc, Gd, Ja, Jb), and some of them are actually good!


----------

